# Information on crypts I have



## fish_4_all (Jun 3, 2006)

Here are the ones I have:
Crypt Becketti (2)
Crypt Red Wendtii (4)
Crypt Lucens (1 large group from LFS)

They are growing ok, the lucens and Becketti are only 4 days in the tank so they are not established yet. I have read all the information out there. I just want some personal experiences with them. I am getting a bunch of other plants, watersprite, wisteria and corkscrew vals to go with rosetta swords, java fern, Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig' Tropical Sunset, Rotala Rotundifolia, Hemianthus Callitrichoides Cuba and Anubias barteri Nana. I plan on putting all of these in 2 different 10 gallon tanks, maybe 3. 

One more thing, how do each of these species propogate?

Any information on how fast the crypts grow, how long the leaves get and where they might go best in the tanks would be very much appreciated.


----------



## djlen (Jun 22, 2004)

They all propagate in the same manner....through runners.
They all are relatively slow growing plants that need little light. And they all should grow well with all of the plants you mention in your post. I do have a tank where I mix Wendtii with Val. and also Sagittaria, and they can get invasive, sending runners between the Cryptocoryne plants. They should be closely managed because when pulling mature Val. they have expansive root systems that tend to be counter productive to the grow/stability of Crypts. which don't like to be disturbed.

Len


----------



## fish_4_all (Jun 3, 2006)

Well, I think I have a solution for the crypts not liking being moved. I am making some planters to house them in so they can be moved around when I need to and fertilize them specifically. I hope it will also keep the other plants from invading their area and becoming detrimental. It should also make a nice place for my corys and BN to hide under once the leaves from the crypts get long enough to overhang the pots and make small "caves".


----------

